# Props to Alford and Son Marine Construction, Adames Permitting, and Wetland Sciences



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

First, thanks a bunch to Keith Johnson (TCAT) owner of Wetland Sciences, for the outstanding service in acquiring my State and federal permits. Keith was highly professional, extremely knowlegdeable, and ensured that I got expedited processing for my ACOE and DEP permits. Keith's number is453-4700.

Second, thanks to Adames Permitting in Navarre for the work on my zoning and building permits. Again, Pedro Adames ensured a speedy and smooth process from start to finish. Pedro's number is 939-8808.

Finally, props to Jerry Alford and his crew from Alford and Son Marine Construction. I was going to build the dock myself, but after looking at what my time is worth, I decided to let Jerry and his guys build it for me. They arrived at8:00 this morning and by 5:00 this evening they had sunk 10 pilings, built a 40x7.5 dock, and trimmed everything out perfectly. The crew was excellent and worked like a well oiled machine. Jerry's price was very reasonable and he personally supervised the entire job. I highly recommend Alford and Son. BTW, I found out today that they built the massive 4 tiered retaining wall at the on the bluffs to the south east of the 3 Mile Bridge, so my quick job was a cinch for them. Jerry's number is 932-7530

Thanks finally to Dennis at Meredith Lumber in Navarre...very helpful and proefssional and the wood quality was excellent.

Here are a few pics of the work in progress and the completed dock. The tall poles at either end will hold sodium lights later and are about 8' above the dock. At some point, I will trench the yard and add power and water...for now I'll just drag hoses and cords.




























Harry


----------

